# When would be the best time to test??



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

I ovulated between 15th Jan (evening) and 19th (morning), I had the follicle tracking done so they couldn't tell me exactly when I ovulated just that it was some time between those dates as I had a scan done on Monday afternoon and the big follicle was still there but when I went back on the Friday afternoon it had gone. We had BMS on the Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Wednesday & Thursday. Monday & Tuesday we were both just too tired  

I'm now on CD31 & anything from 15dpo or 11dpo depending on when I actually ovulated?? So when would be the best time to take a HPT?? I don't want to do it too early cos then I'll think it's only negative due to that reason but not sure I can wait till the 9th like I said I would!!   

Any advice would be great please ladies.

Ros
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'd test 3 days from now (friday) which makes it either 18dpo or 14dpo, either way it should give an accurate result.  11dpo is a bit early   Have you got any signs of AF?


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Flowerpot,

Yeah 11dpo is too early, are you sure I would get an accurate result on 18dpo or 14dpo?? I have no idea as this is my first 2ww ever! 

Well because of PCOS I don't have periods myself (only had about 3 naturally in my life), I had to take Northesiterone to get a bleed in order to start the Clomid. So not like I can even go by AF signs! I'm 100% certain I'm not pregnant, have no symptoms at all. I just want it confirmed so I can move on to the next month of ttc. 

Thanks for your help hun  

Ros
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I agree with Flower....if you test on Friday or Saturday then you'd be either 18/19dpo or 14/15dpo.  Either way you should get an accurate result by then.

As for symptoms, not everyone gets them so stay positive...you never know !!  

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Ros
Usually the recommended time to test is 2 weeks from ovulation, thats not for everyone of course but as you're not sure its a good starting point.   As you can't hang on till the 9th, I'd at least make sure you are 14dpo


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks so much FlowerPot & Natasha!

I'm definitely going to test first thing this Friday morning, I just can't wait any longer and you both know what you are talking about so I will get an accurate reading   

I've told DH but we aren't going to tell family/friends/work colleagues as I don't want everyone waiting for the outcome! Just added pressure without sounding like an ungrateful cow 

I know hun but trying to be realistic, it's the only way I can cope when I get my     

Ros
x


----------

